# widest you can go?



## Harlesjohn (May 26, 2006)

what is the widest you can go on the back of the gto?


----------



## gtokid (Feb 21, 2007)

I was told the widest you can go is 275 with Nittos


----------



## stimeybob (Jan 10, 2007)

Without doing any customizing it would be 275


----------



## Chemist (Mar 15, 2007)

You might be able to get 285's on the rear IF your wheels have the correct offset. I have 9X18" wheels with 275/35 Toyo tires on the rear of my 05 and I have not rolled the fenders. I have no rubbing issues because I went with a very high offset of +55mm. I'm pretty sure I could also run 285's without a problem. The high offset is critical.


----------



## vanos954 (Mar 4, 2007)

Did you have to go custom to get the 55 offset? I've been looking around and can only find 45 in off the shelf applications I've run across. I haven't checked all of the various BMW wheels yet but most of those offsets are in the low 40's for the 3 series or 15/20 for the 5/7 series.


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

i have the stock 18's on my gto would nitto's 275's fit without rubbing? :confused


----------



## GTO1_OHIO (Oct 10, 2005)

vanos954 said:


> Did you have to go custom to get the 55 offset? I've been looking around and can only find 45 in off the shelf applications I've run across. I haven't checked all of the various BMW wheels yet but most of those offsets are in the low 40's for the 3 series or 15/20 for the 5/7 series.


To get a +55mm offset you have to go with a Vette front wheel like a 17x9.5 The Vette has a 5x120.65mm bolt pattern but people say it fits. The BMW and Vette wheels both usally have a 72mm bore diameter so to be hubcentric you would also need a hub ring to make up the difference from the GTO's 69mm diameter.


----------



## Chemist (Mar 15, 2007)

Vanos, there are a number of custom wheel manufacturers that allow you to choose whatever offset you want. I went with Intro Custom Wheels. I believe that NewStalgia Wheels (Boyd Coddington) also lets you choose any offset. These wheels are not cheap though. They should include hub rings with the wheels. A large offset will allow you to put the biggest tires on the rear without doing any major fender work. I would love to see if a 9.5X18 or 10X18 wheel with a +60 mm offset would allow a 295 tire to fit. That would be nice!


----------



## vanos954 (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys. I traded in an 02 BMW M Roadster which had a weird stagger of 40 offset in front and 8 in the rear (can you say deep dish) haha. Before that I had an S2000 that had a funky 55 front and 65 rear offset! I gotta get a car with a more normal bolt pattern/offset combo one of these days.


----------

